# Simple Whole Foods Recipes



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't have the patience to follow recipes with more than 5 or 6 ingredients. Or ones that have spices or foods I would only use in that recipe. So let's make a list of simple recipes. I've got a few. (I don't measure)

Salad Dressing - Mix maple syrup and mustard to taste.

Basic baking mixture for muffins, pancakes, cookies, etc.

Mix equal portions of gluten free oat flour and flax meal
Add a little baking powder
Add enough liquid to make consistency of batter you want (I use almond milk)
You could add egg or egg substitute, but you don't need to

For pancakes, I add walnuts and blueberries
For cookies, I add walnuts, raisins, and dates (and sometimes chocolate chips) 
For muffins, I often add a banana - mash some and add to batter and put slices on top.
I sometimes add cinnamon and/or stevia and/or vanilla 

I use a pepper mill and grind flax seeds and whole oats
I bake everything at 420 until it's done

Note: Flax is high fiber, so you might need to work up to 50 50.​Quick Soup

Several unpeeled potatoes
Onion
Garlic
Then whatever I have such as broccoli, sweet potato, rutabaga, green beans, mushrooms, corn, carrots, celery, etc.
Enough liquid to cover everything. What I like best so far is half vegetable broth and half coconut milk (canned).
Add whatever spices you like. Cinnamon adds an interesting flavor.

I cook in instant pot (pressure cooker) for 8 minutes and then use a hand blender to cream all the vegetables. If using corn or other small vegetables, you might want to cream the potatoes and then add the corn and cook for another couple of minutes,​


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Baked fruit
Cut up fruit, peel and all, dot with a tiny amount of butter, and bake. When the apples are tender let it cool a bit and stir in nutrasweet 

It is not quite as good as pie filling, but, it isn't half bad


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

No more than eight ingredients per recipe, including spices.

https://thevegan8.com/recipe-index/


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

The Sauce System: 5 Staple Vegan Sauces for Endless Meal Options
A sauce can turn a simple vegetable or rice into a dish you crave for days.
Sauces by nature are endlessly adaptable. Add spice to pump up the heat, or herbs to bring out a particular flavor.
Cook the sauce down and it will thicken, or leave it runny to coat your meal completely.

Only about five or six ingredients per sauce recipe with noted variations for each and their uses.
https://www.nomeatathlete.com/sauce-system/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Exactly what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

kinderfeld said:


> The Sauce System: 5 Staple Vegan Sauces for Endless Meal Options
> A sauce can turn a simple vegetable or rice into a dish you crave for days.
> Sauces by nature are endlessly adaptable. Add spice to pump up the heat, or herbs to bring out a particular flavor.
> Cook the sauce down and it will thicken, or leave it runny to coat your meal completely.
> ...


I'll add one more. It's a sauce recipe that I use in my oriental stirfrys and crispy roasted Brussels sprouts.
1/3 cup low-salt soy sauce
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 clove garlic, minced
1 T lemon juice
1 T sriracha sauce

Mix all together and thicken in pan over heat


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

7 ingredient dinner rolls.
all at room temperature or just warm.
whip all together:
2 eggs, 1 cup milk, 1/2 cup sugar, 1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 stick butter.
mix in: 3 level cups of flour.
mix in: 2 teaspoons of instant dry yeast.
mix in 1 level cup of flour.
let it rise for an hour , make the dough balls for 2 dozen rolls. 
I use a nonstick square frying pan.
let them rise until double in size. about 45 minutes.
bake for 15 to 20 minutes at 375F .


----------

